# Recession special - Games!



## DirtyD86

*all sold*


----------



## skidude

Depending on how soon I get paid I may be interested in both STALKER and Assassin's Creed. I'll post back here or PM if they aren't sold by the time I get my money. Feel free to sell them to others, no need to put a hold.

Good prices btw.


----------



## DirtyD86

skidude said:


> Depending on how soon I get paid I may be interested in both STALKER and Assassin's Creed. I'll post back here or PM if they aren't sold by the time I get my money. Feel free to sell them to others, no need to put a hold.
> 
> Good prices btw.



alright, i will keep the thread updated, so just let me know. thanks :good:


----------



## Mitch?

i might be interested in RA3, i have to get paid for a build i made, so and pay some bills, we'll see what i have afterwards


----------



## DirtyD86

just an idea, with both of your sales together that's $45, if you collaborated for an extra $15 I could give you all five games... you can work out who pays and who gets what, and id be willing to ship to both of you seperately.... as long as the money is given to me i don't care how you do it. just a thought


----------



## DirtyD86

shameless bump. come on people, think of all the fun you could be having


----------



## Archangel

if you pay the shipping, I'll buy your copy of RA3


----------



## DirtyD86

Archangel said:


> if you pay the shipping, I'll buy your copy of RA3



tempting... with the money i make selling all the other games, i might break even after shipping overseas!

let me think about it


----------



## Twist86

Well if you wanna be like Obama you could just give me Stalker for free ^-^


Bump for ya hope ya sell it.


----------



## DirtyD86

Twist86 said:


> Well if you wanna be like Obama you could just give me Stalker for free ^-^
> 
> 
> Bump for ya hope ya sell it.




maybe we could do some sort of contest and the winner gets to pick a game above. but i'm selling the rest, that's as much charity as you're getting outta me


----------



## Twist86

You try your local craigslist? Might help and its free to sign up and use.


----------



## DirtyD86

Twist86 said:


> You try your local craigslist? Might help and its free to sign up and use.



i used to use craigslist a lot but it got really old after a while. too many scam emails, too much meeting people only to find out they aren't interested.... blah. i would use ebay but they charge way too much per item.


----------



## Twist86

Ah I have had the opposite effect. I have made around $3000 in the past 2 months using it.

If only I could sell my amazon.com coupon codes for face value on craigslist  I can sell a 32 USD one for 32 USD...but after ebay/paypal etc I only get $29


----------



## DirtyD86

Twist86 said:


> Ah I have had the opposite effect. I have made around $3000 in the past 2 months using it.



geez, what were you selling?!?!?!


----------



## Twist86

A whole range of stuff I have collected. I also know a guy who runs a thrift type store. I take photos of the items...he holds them in the back room for 2 weeks for me.

They sell I go buy it and he gets full value and I get to keep the left overs. Which it doesn't seem like much but I make 20-50 bucks in my pocket per item. My best streak was sold 32 items in 1 week. Putting the cash towards my house 


If there is one thing my old man taught me was...I may not be collage educated but when it comes to money I know how to make nothing into something.


----------



## DirtyD86

one more bump then i'll let it die


----------



## DirtyD86

now open to offers :good:


----------



## Twist86

1 dollar for them all. You pay shipping.

Bet you didn't see that coming. *bump*


----------



## DirtyD86

anyone who buys all the games for sale at the price mentioned in the first post ($60) will get a free copy of oblivion or dead space, your choice


----------



## DarkTears

DirtyD86 said:


> geez, what were you selling?!?!?!



drugs.





bump


----------



## Twist86

DirtyD86 said:


> anyone who buys all the games for sale at the price mentioned in the first post ($60) will get a free copy of oblivion or dead space, your choice



What if I want both games though? You never do think of my needs do you.


*bump* 



*edit*
Id just Ebay it...I am sure you could get $90 USD for all those titles (including Oblivion/Dead Space)

Just put a 90 buyout with 10 shipping then put it on 7 days then DELETE any bid removing your buy it now price till the last day. Its what I do ^-^

This is the UK version on how to do it.
https://signin.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayIS...ll?CancelBidShow&guest=1&guest=1&pageType=561

I got the link from here
http://forums.ebay.co.uk/thread.jspa?threadID=1100227368&tstart=0&mod=1235686848152

Just add the auction # and the bidders # and hit remove. Not costs or anything bad to it...I just put in all my auctions "I will cancel bids till the 7th day of bidding to allow my buy it now price"


----------



## DirtyD86

thanks for the lengthy post and advice, but i despise e-bay 

id rather sell it to a fellow CFer for $60 than on ebay for $90. i'm convinced it will sell if it stays up long enough, these prices are extremely fair and there are some good titles.



DarkTears said:


> drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump



thanks


----------



## Twist86

No problem just thought id throw it out there.


----------



## DarkTears

your not selling deadspace alone?


----------



## DirtyD86

DarkTears said:


> your not selling deadspace alone?



i could, would you be interested?


----------



## DarkTears

yes i would be.


----------



## DirtyD86

DarkTears said:


> yes i would be.



hows $25 shipped sound?


----------



## DarkTears

DirtyD86 said:


> hows $25 shipped sound?



isn't shipping like 5 dollars?


----------



## Twist86

He means $25 for game that includes the shipping of that game. Game retails still for $40 on newegg.


----------



## DirtyD86

Twist86 said:


> He means $25 for game that includes the shipping of that game. Game retails still for $40 on newegg.



^ this


and before i say $25 shipped i guess i should find out where you live first huh ?


----------



## DarkTears

I live in PA


----------



## DirtyD86

DarkTears said:


> I live in PA



yep, $25 shipped works fine


----------



## DirtyD86

haven't heard from darktears so i'm assuming he isn't interested. All the games in the first post plus dead space and oblivion are all going for $90 plus shipping. seven games, for $90. definite opportunity for a reseller here


----------



## Twist86

Anyone ever tell you that your avatar is creepy as hell?


*bump*


----------



## DirtyD86

Twist86 said:


> Anyone ever tell you that your avatar is creepy as hell?
> 
> 
> *bump*



it's the cover of one of the best albums ever written 

do you think the problem is that its scaring away potential buyers?


----------



## Archangel

DirtyD86 said:


> yep, $25 shipped works fine



Discrimination, why can he buy the game shipped and I can't?  :'(   you are *so* rude!


----------



## DarkTears

how much is the shipping?

oh and i thought it was 15 a game.


----------



## DirtyD86

DarkTears said:


> how much is the shipping?
> 
> oh and i thought it was 15 a game.



not for deadspace. deadspace is brand new and still sells for between $40 and $50 depending on where you go. $25 shipped is more than fair.


----------



## DirtyD86

*all sold*


----------



## thermophilis

I would love to buy them for that price but I haven't been getting hours at work lately, if you still have them in a few weeks I may be interested.


----------



## DirtyD86

all games have been sold


----------



## Twist86

Looks like you tried my genius idea out?!!!


----------



## DirtyD86

Twist86 said:


> Looks like you tried my genius idea out?!!!



nope, i was contacted by email by a member that didn't have enough posts to respond to this thread 

got the full asking price, he has already received the games .... everyone is happy


----------



## g4m3rof1337

If you get any more, let me know.


----------

